# Scales and fangs



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow! what a crap shop.
Lol nah just kidding mate 
Today, with Fangio, i went to a shop called Scales and Fangs, near Southend in Essex. And had a cup of tea, while chatting to the owner (didnt catch your name mate :S). He's really quite inviting, and his shop is clean as, animals you can see are well looked after, and kept clean aswell. Plus he has a couple of interesting animals in there aswell. Well worth the visit! so if you're ever near Southend, make sure to visit it


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Wow! what a crap shop.
> Lol nah just kidding mate
> Today, with Fangio, i went to a shop called Scales and Fangs, near Southend in Essex. And had a cup of tea, while chatting to the owner (didnt catch your name mate :S). He's really quite inviting, and his shop is clean as, animals you can see are well looked after, and kept clean aswell. Plus he has a couple of interesting animals in there aswell. Well worth the visit! so if you're ever near Southend, make sure to visit it


LMAO. His name is Rob, you should know this from his posting on here.

My only objection to the shop is that it needs to be moved closer to the Colchester area(as all the good shops do).

I totally agree with the above clown that this shop is a great one....tea's not bad either: victory:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I would like to make a complaint please






Why the fudge have i never been offered tea HUH!!!!!!

:crazy:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

You never asked hun, however, if you pop in tomorrow i'll make you a cuppa and i'll even get the biscuits out. :whistling2:

Rob


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> You never asked hun, however, if you pop in tomorrow i'll make you a cuppa and i'll even get the biscuits out. :whistling2:
> 
> Rob


Where were my biscuits?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

lol, biscuit fight!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Trice said:


> Where were my biscuits?


I keep them for the pretty ones :whistling2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Ill bring my own biscuits then


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> Ill bring my own biscuits then


But I bought them just for you:no1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll have you know i am very pretty thank you very much!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> I keep them for the pretty ones :whistling2:


That explains the padlock and "NOT FOR DAN" signs i used to see...And i thought it was personal. 

Although Amy always seemed to bea eating your food  somthing you're not telling us? ? ?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> That explains the padlock and "NOT FOR DAN" signs i used to see...And i thought it was personal.
> 
> Although Amy always seemed to bea eating your food  somthing you're not telling us? ? ?


Yeah she was a bloody theif


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Trice said:


> I'll have you know i am very pretty thank you very much!


Well who was that who came in the shop with Fangio then :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Yeah she was a bloody theif


Good reply  

made me chuckle


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Yeah she was a bloody theif


the question is.. was she good looking?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Trice said:


> the question is.. was she good looking?


no



LMFAO long story...


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I shall pop in for tea and a nibble of ya hobnobs shortly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

IN that case dannyboy i dont want to know


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Trice said:


> the question is.. was she good looking?


She was a pig!!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> I'll have you know i am very pretty thank you very much!


Pretty boy!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> I shall pop in for tea and a nibble of ya hobnobs shortly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Let me know when you will be gracing me with your presence and i'll make sure i'm there.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Bex, I ate all the biscuits :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

You pig


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Greg I love it when you talk dirty :flrt:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Greg I love it when you talk dirty :flrt:


Thats just plain scarey...


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

hey hands off the chocky hobnobs there mine!:lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

NO WAY!!!! :bash: Was gonna pop in this week aswell!!!!


Scales and Fangs said:


> Bex, I ate all the biscuits :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> hey hands off the chocky hobnobs there mine!:lol2:


Who mentioned choccy hobnobs...I used to have a pack a day at one point  :mf_dribble:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I didnt get tea or biccys!
But i totally agree, good guy, nice shop!
Well worth a visit.
:no1:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I work opposite chalkwell park. Can almost see the shop from my office (not much exaggeration) 

Does that automatically entitle me to a cuppa if I ever get a lunchbreak this year? :flrt:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

:lol2:


Sid.lola said:


> I work opposite chalkwell park. Can almost see the shop from my office (not much exaggeration)
> 
> Does that automatically entitle me to a cuppa if I ever get a lunchbreak this year? :flrt:


no! he only makes tea for me


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Trice said:


> :lol2:
> 
> no! he only makes tea for me


can I have a coffee then?


----------

